# Nintendo 3DS Digital Games are Attached to the Nintendo Network Account not the 3DS



## EvilMakiPR (Dec 16, 2013)

Ok here's the story. Since I sold my 3DS XL I was performing a System Format cuz I read that was the only way to Unlink your 3DS to the Nintendo Network ID. So yeah I did it. After the 3DS Rebooted there was no games on it and I was thinking "Ok thats fine now I can go to the eShop and Redownload them"

I went to the eShop>Settings/Others>Your Downloads and there was only Dinosaur Office and Swapnote.

Ok I called Nintendo and the explained everything I did to the guy. He asked me the 3DS XL's Serial Number(In the past with that Serial Number they could see what Games you've downloaded) but he checked on the System only appeared Dinosaur Office and Swapnote. I gave him my Nintendo Club Account Info and none of the games appeared. So he asked me to Re-Link the 3DS to my Nintendo Network ID which I did. So when Linking he told me "The Games now Appear in the System". He told me to go see if the games appear in my Download List now. And Yes the games are now there and I can Redowload them even the ones that I obtained by System Transfer and Super Mario 3D Land(Nintendo Promotion earlier this year).

The Cool thing is that I asked him if I could use this account on another 3DS and will be able to download the games from the eShop and he told me "Yes but only one 3DS can play the games".


So there you have it. The games are linked to the Nintendo Network Account not the System. Is really awesome!


EDIT


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Dec 16, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> "Yes but only one 3DS can play the games".


 
Great so this isn't useful at all.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Dec 16, 2013)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> Great so this isn't useful at all.


 
Of course it is. The games are not attached to the 3DS. No need to do that awful System Transfer anymore. Why you think they'll let you download the games on every 3DS you own?


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 16, 2013)

Wait wait..... so does this mean if i sell my 3DS now the game won't be saved on it?
And if i login with the Club Nintendo account on another 3DS i can download on that one?


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Dec 16, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Wait wait..... so does this mean if i sell my 3DS now the game won't be saved on it?
> And if i login with the Club Nintendo account on another 3DS i can download on that one?


 
Yup. Well not the Club Nintendo Account but the Nintendo Network ID. But I didn't create a Network ID I used the one I created on my Wii U. So I linked my 3DS. Don't know with those that created one.


----------



## Qtis (Dec 16, 2013)

Does this mean that you have to deactivate the previous 3DS before it's usable?


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Dec 16, 2013)

So I guess that means if you have two 3DS consoles, you'll want two different Nintendo IDs? That is, if you have two download versions of the same game (i.e. Zelda Four Swords). Otherwise, they may not let you have that same game on both consoles?


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Dec 16, 2013)

Qtis said:


> Does this mean that you have to deactivate the previous 3DS before it's usable?


 
All I did was a System Format on the 3DS


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Dec 16, 2013)

Schizoanalysis said:


> So I guess that means if you have 3DS consoles, you'll want two different Nintendo IDs? That is, if you have two download versions of the same game (i.e. Zelda Four Swords). Otherwise, they may not let you have that same game on both consoles?


 
Only one 3DS can be Linked to a Nintendo Network ID so yeah If you have multiple 3DS you'll have to create a Different ID for each one.


----------



## chartube12 (Dec 16, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> snip


 

Yea I don't believe you. I think you're trying to get stupid people to lose access to their games. I'm reporting you for trolling. I won't believe you til we see proof and/or get confirmation from nintendo


----------



## Qtis (Dec 16, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> All I did was a System Format on the 3DS


 
Does it enable to have 2 3DS activated at one time?


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Dec 16, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> Yea I don't believe you. I think you're trying to get stupid people to lose access to their games. I'm reporting you for trolling. I won't believe you til we see proof and/or get confirmation from nintendo


 
Dude its real I swear it. I just did it


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Dec 16, 2013)

I'll do a Video


----------



## trumpet-205 (Dec 16, 2013)

Unless someone demonstrate that you can download bought games from _*another*_ 3DS after you "supposedly" unlink 3DS from system format, it doesn't prove NNID is account based.

EvilMakiPR, do you have another 3DS to test this? Do what you did before (system format), then use another 3DS to log into NNID. Can you download bought games supposedly associated with NNID, without Nintendo representative's intervention?


----------



## badbob001 (Dec 16, 2013)

So you need to do the following?

System format 3DS.
Connect it to the Internet so it can update Nintendo (how else would they know what is on your 3DS *now*?).
Get a new 3DS.
Call Nintendo to link the old account with the new 3DS? I'm guessing you need the serial numbers for the old and the new 3DS?
Download purchased eshop games to new 3DS?
This does seem rather uncertain. The Nintendo rep wasn't able to see many of the games that were attached to the serial number until the original 3DS was re-link, so this seems to imply that the games are attached to the serial number and not your account. Did you try this with a new 3DS yet?


----------



## chartube12 (Dec 16, 2013)

trumpet-205 said:


> Unless someone demonstrate that you can download bought games from _*another*_ 3DS after you "supposedly" unlink 3DS from system format, it doesn't prove NNID is account based.
> 
> EvilMakiPR, do you have another 3DS to test this? Do what you did before (system format), then use another 3DS to log into NNID. Can you download bought games supposedly associated with NNID, without Nintendo representative's intervention?


 

This too! If this really worked, then it may only work under certain conditions. Like with Nintendo's help. Or it may only allow you to get  your downloads back if the NNID is restored to the original 3DS. Plus how does this affect saves? Some saves are system locked right? This could cause you to be locked out of your lock_saves even after restoring the games to the same 3ds.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Dec 16, 2013)

Uploading Video


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Dec 16, 2013)

I just did it and recorded it without Nintendo's Help.

I havent tried the Other 3DS stuff. But will do.


----------



## BrightNeko (Dec 16, 2013)

I wonder if the digital deluxe promotion attaches to this as well some how.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Dec 16, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> Yea I don't believe you. I think you're trying to get stupid people to lose access to their games. I'm reporting you for trolling. I won't believe you til we see proof and/or get confirmation from nintendo


Video is Up. Posted on the First Post.


----------



## Jean Karlo (Dec 16, 2013)

This is amazing! So game sharing could be possible, of course you will have to say bye to all your eshop games, but if you dont play them anymore, you could get new ones by game sharing! In just waiting for Emunand on 7.00 to test this.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Dec 16, 2013)

Jean Karlo said:


> This is amazing! So game sharing could be possible, of course you will have to say bye to all your eshop games, but if you dont play them anymore, you could get new ones by game sharing! In just waiting for Emunand on 7.00 to test this.


 
I don't think Game Sharing is possible. Just letting you guys know that THIS process will ERASE ALL YOUR FRIENDS IN YOUR FRIEND LIST and will give you a new FC.


----------



## Jean Karlo (Dec 16, 2013)

Hmm sharing wouldnt be the correct term but rather game trading?


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Dec 16, 2013)

Jean Karlo said:


> Hmm sharing wouldnt be the correct term but rather game trading?


 
Nope. If you want to "Trade" you'll have to give the other guy your Nintendo Network ID info and he will have access to your content, Credit Card, money, etc...


----------



## loco365 (Dec 16, 2013)

So if I get a new 3DS, I just format the old one to unlink it, then sign into my NNID on my new 3DS and I have access to all my old games from my old 3DS?


----------



## Jean Karlo (Dec 16, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Nope. If you want to "Trade" you'll have to give the other guy your Nintendo Network ID info and he will have access to your content, Credit Card, money, etc...



Yeah, i guess it can only happen if you realy trust someone, say family? Anyways, thanks for the info, Ill look further to it in the future when Emunand for 7.00 is corrected.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Dec 16, 2013)

Team Fail said:


> So if I get a new 3DS, I just format the old one to unlink it, then sign into my NNID on my new 3DS and I have access to all my old games from my old 3DS?


 
Haven't tried that yet but I guess that should work


----------



## Celice (Dec 16, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Haven't tried that yet but I guess that should work


So what happens if the old 3DS no longer functions? A friend's was mangled in a car wreck, though he still has all his online purchases/redemption codes on his Nintendo whatever account. He has since purchased a new 3DS system. He can't do a system transfer, obviously, as his first one with all his digital purchases/ambassador is in shards of plastic :/


----------



## trumpet-205 (Dec 16, 2013)

Celice said:


> So what happens if the old 3DS no longer functions? A friend's was mangled in a car wreck, though he still has all his online purchases/redemption codes on his Nintendo whatever account. He has since purchased a new 3DS system. He can't do a system transfer, obviously, as his first one with all his digital purchases/ambassador is in shards of plastic :/


Well in special circumstances such as your friend, a phone call to Nintendo is needed. A police report is needed as proof.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 16, 2013)

The function is finally there, but it seems like the system is still something of an unwieldy mess.

You're trying, Nintendo, and I appreciate it, but please clean yourself up a bit. You're rougher around the edges than a frisbee made of razor blades.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Dec 17, 2013)

Tried it with another 3DS. With no luck. It said that my account was linked to another system.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Dec 17, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Of course it is. The games are not attached to the 3DS. No need to do that awful System Transfer anymore. Why you think they'll let you download the games on every 3DS you own?


 

The system transfer takes less time then downloading each game one at a time.


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 17, 2013)

I can't help to giggle at "really awesome", something entirely NORMAL as to keep your digital purchase, yet it is creating amazement.. The few games I have from DsiWare and WiiWare services will still be lost if my consoles die, unless I have a 3DS and U to do the transfer, then again some games may not go there.. Such an outdated online services with all the money Big N has to cover this worrying matter for many years already, just amazed!


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 17, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Tried it with another 3DS. With no luck. It said that my account was linked to another system.


So, you actually unlinked your other 3DS?


----------



## trumpet-205 (Dec 17, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Tried it with another 3DS. With no luck. It said that my account was linked to another system.


Then that means system format never unlinked your original 3DS to begin with.

Which mean there is absolutely no proof as to NNID being account based.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Dec 17, 2013)

trumpet-205 said:


> Then that means system format never unlinked your original 3DS to begin with.
> 
> Which mean there is absolutely no proof as to NNID being account based.


 
Yeah and IDK why cuz Nintendo itself said that to Unlink the 3DS we need to do a System Format


----------



## trumpet-205 (Dec 17, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Yeah and IDK why cuz Nintendo itself said that to Unlink the 3DS we need to do a System Format


A lot of times what representative says does not mane what is actually happening. Nintendo does a poor job on training these representative.

Till there is other proof or official words, system transfer is the only way to unlink one's 3DS.


----------



## Parasite X (Dec 17, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Wait wait..... so does this mean if i sell my 3DS now the game won't be saved on it?
> And if i login with the Club Nintendo account on another 3DS i can download on that one?


 
Nintendo network not Club Nintendo unless you used your club nintendo info to create your nn id


----------



## signz (Dec 17, 2013)

Aw, man. Now that would have been cool. Still, thanks for trying all that stuff.


----------

